# New guy from Jersey



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

99 town car stock wheels and tires for now lowered with springs 2/3.currently stationed in New Jersey. My main focus with the car is audio but I am working on the wheels and paint in the spring. Probably going with 16" spokes so nothing is required for fitment and hitting giant Jersey potholes and elevated man hole covers. Relocated the head unit and installed a galaxy tablet in the stock location. 8 8" mids in the front doors and working on the sub box this weekend. Took out the rear interior and will start framing out the wall. Running six sundown sa12s.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Not even a single fuck was given without pictures


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Welcome to the site, but post pics of the car. For wheels and tires don't go bigger than 15x7 with 195/60R15 Whitewalls. http://callitw.com/index.php?route=mobile_store/product&product_id=65


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Since you're in New Jersey and your new to lowriding, hit up Tony Soprano or Christopher Moltisanti, they can get you anything you need


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Pics? :dunno:


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

dash is almost finished.
















my 250amp(hot 280cold) USalternators alt


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

If you don't like it, it's really easy to just move on.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

People seem to have a hard time doing that in this site! :burn:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

That's dope, how's the tablet integrated to the stereo.. make a build thread instead on here mf will just pop in to HATE. 


16-17 with low profile would look better but not be what you need for potholes etc... as noted 15s with a decent profile might be better. although if going for a whitewall 14s would be the optimal look 185s would probably suit your driving needs. There's tons of TC done up so you can get good ideas on the post your rides area.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

My concern are mods needed to fit 14s. I would love white walls just trying to decide on my color paint first.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats gonna be a nice low rider. Around here most guys use them for demo-derby cars nowadays. Glad your saving it and building a bad ass cruising low rider. Just curious whats a rust free town car cost in jersey?


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

I love checking out Town Car threads 

That should look nice with wires on it. 



I know you from the car audio forum and seen your last trunk setup with the blow through 4th order. I planned on doing a 4th in my 95 this year, but never got to it. I've mainly been heavy into audio, but have always wanted to do hydraulics or bags and I may try to do a basic bag setup.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Never had a TC so unsure but I figured 14 cleared calipers, didnt think any mods needed. STD 15 or 17 with Vogue tires also good comb


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

If I recall, the 98 and up went to a larger front caliper / brake setup and you need 16” wheels to clear it. There are guys that upgrade the earlier year cars with the setup from the later cars and call it the “big brake upgrade”. Suppose to have better stopping power, but they say you have to go up from stock 15” wheels to 16” to clear. I’ve only owned a 91 and 95 so I am not all that familiar with later models, but smaller wheels has clearly been done many times on those cars, so I’m sure there is a way to do it. 15" might fit with minor work, not sure, would have to look into it more.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

Yea the 98-03 have bigger brakes. That's an improvement I'm ok with though lol. My trunk fourth was great. Did a [email protected] on 1200w. I'm not concerned at all with numbers of the new build. I'd like to see 3500+ to the subs though. I was Just given a set of 22s so I might see if I can clear them with it lowered like it is. But I really wanna do a set of spokes or swangars hahah


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

supremes said:


> Thats gonna be a nice low rider. Around here most guys use them for demo-derby cars nowadays. Glad your saving it and building a bad ass cruising low rider. Just curious whats a rust free town car cost in jersey?


The car was my grandfathers and was in florida till a few years ago. Plus he had it undercoated when he bought it so it's literally rust free lol.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

You gonna 06 frame swap that?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lyferxb9s said:


> Yea the 98-03 have bigger brakes. That's an improvement I'm ok with though lol. My trunk fourth was great. Did a [email protected] on 1200w. I'm not concerned at all with numbers of the new build. I'd like to see 3500+ to the subs though. I was Just given a set of 22s so I might see if I can clear them with it lowered like it is. But I really wanna do a set of spokes or swangars hahah


put that bitch on 4s tons of em done like that in the south just dont get the originals as they will usually have issues. with the mustard and mayo and its on


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Im going to let you in on a secret, just grind the calipers and put one spacer. We did it years ago on a 2002 tc(for 13's to fit). The new tc has a bigger hub hole so that's why stock 15 from 90's don't fit, 15 stock rim has smaller hub hole. So 13's,14's, 15's will fit because the adapter hole that goes over hub nut clears!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Lyferxb9s said:


> 99 town car stock wheels and tires for now lowered with springs 2/3.currently stationed in New Jersey. My main focus with the car is audio but I am working on the wheels and paint in the spring. Probably going with 16" spokes so nothing is required for fitment and hitting giant Jersey potholes and elevated man hole covers. Relocated the head unit and installed a galaxy tablet in the stock location. 8 8" mids in the front doors and working on the sub box this weekend. Took out the rear interior and will start framing out the wall. Running six sundown sa12s.


*u ever priced 2006 low mileage towncars? 

I promise wont no one in here pull up to the bumper of this bitch!!! :roflmao: 

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have lunch money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!



Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06 lincoln wit frame swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what you would get......now put a price on that 

the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy*


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

^wtf are you talking about, I'm lost right now lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

You have to excuse him,

He struggles with the English language.


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You have to excuse me,
> 
> I struggles with the English language.
> But I am respected in the real world ? :cheesy:


:ugh:


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

I still have no idea what he's talking about lol


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

What hydraulic set up will you be running?


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

BRADFORD said:


> You gonna 06 frame swap that?


this


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

I doubt I'll ever be able to afford hydraulics. At best I'd be able to bag the front..currently it's lowered with springs all around.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Lyferxb9s said:


> I doubt I'll ever be able to afford hydraulics. At best I'd be able to bag the front..currently it's lowered with springs all around.


start a go fund me account. Everyone here helps other low riders here.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

Naw.I'm good. It wouldn't feel right asking for money from people I don't know.


----------



## CA-kid (Jan 11, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Since you're in New Jersey and your new to lowriding, hit up Tony Soprano or Christopher Moltisanti, they can get you anything you need


them two gumbas dont know jack shit about town cars, it was that dude ralphie the one that had the knowledge about fords but then he got clipped for murking tonys race horse


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

Made some progress on the box today.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

Heres my design, 6 sealed 12.5 ported net 192" of port @52hz six sundown SA 12s strapped on a pair of ppi ba7000s


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Now im confused. I thought you were building a bad ass slammed on the ground low rider.


----------



## CA-kid (Jan 11, 2010)

Lyferxb9s said:


> Made some progress on the box today.


you resemble a mod on this website... He has made some odd comments in the past.... Almost child molester like


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought u supposed to use mdf or whatever that for speaker boxes or am I wrong??


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

People have been going back to plywood in more recent years (I’m mainly referring to what I see in car audio), seems to be little difference between them. I feel there will be a slight difference, but most applications (especially car audio) it won’t make much at all. I've primarily used MDF, but have been stacking up some plywood for my next project. As long as the box is built well, "braced" well internally to stop flexing, you will be good with either material in my opinion.


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lyferxb9s said:


> Heres my design, 6 sealed 12.5 ported net 192" of port @52hz six sundown SA 12s strapped on a pair of ppi ba7000s


Looks like it should get pretty loud! I've always wanted to wall a vehicle, but can never actually do it, lol.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

I use cabinet grade pine. MDF is heavy and weak in the joints. You won't have to worry about those type of comments from me. And regarding the bad as low rider, if you read the first post I made I said my build is primarily car audio. The car is already lowered 2/3 but since I'm adding more batteries I'll end up ordering New rear springs.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

CA-kid said:


> you resemble a mod on this website... He has made some odd comments in the past.... Almost child molester like


:roflmao::burn:



Lyferxb9s said:


> Made some progress on the box today.


esta chida la caja, como para jaulas de gallos de pelea


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

I have no idea what you're saying either lol


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

No se aguite compa. Yo tenia un novio que anda aqui toda via el punal. Se llama chingonmex68, 
si lo mira madelo a chingar su madre por piruja. Ese wey quedamos que ivamos a ir a yakinda boks 
y cuando me lo encontre andava de puto con un ***** do ocho piez. Pus ya que se termino la misa
llagamos ahi anta un pariente de michoacas y se mocho el wey con unas carnitas bien perronas. 
Pero pus puede estar peor la vida al fin que ya todos savemos que no fue penal. 

GLWS worth every penny.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

MinieMe209 said:


> No se aguite compa. Yo tenia un novio que anda aqui toda via el punal. Se llama chingonmex68,
> si lo mira madelo a chingar su madre por piruja. Ese wey quedamos que ivamos a ir a yakinda boks
> y cuando me lo encontre andava de puto con un ***** do ocho piez. Pus ya que se termino la misa
> llagamos ahi anta un pariente de michoacas y se mocho el wey con unas carnitas bien perronas.
> ...


wtf :roflmao:


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay now I understand. I read it over again. I just assumed since you were posting on a low rider site you were a low rider or wanting to build one.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

You should take the lincoln to Battle of the Hydros
https://m.facebook.com/events/117242738633211


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys have access to a termlab? Would like to see how it hits when its done


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

supremes said:


> Okay now I understand. I read it over again. I just assumed since you were posting on a low rider site you were a low rider or wanting to build one.


Guess I'll leave here and stick to the Lincoln forums. Didn't know you had to have hydraulics or lay frame to be considered a low rider.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Bwwaahaaaaa


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry brother I didn't mean it that way. Please stay IM sure there are several people here that are into your car. I'll be the one to move on. Good luck with your car and keep the updates coming.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9LJhTAL2rVI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Lyferxb9s said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9LJhTAL2rVI&feature=youtu.be


Sweet man, I bet it hurt!


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

It does the job. Probably going to go a little bigger though lol


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Put sum 14x7 knock offs with sum 5.20's....that's the only wheel for a Lincoln.....


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Oct 30, 2015)

Too late. Already bought 22s lol. Should tuck nicely


----------

